
China’s secret goal is to crush Silicon Valley - tristanj
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/22/chinas-secret-goal-is-to-crush-silicon-valley.html
======
forgottenpass
And Silicon Valley is preparing the golden platter by turning the internet
into a series of big proprietary silos where might makes right.

------
hahahaha23
Don’t think a place that has a blocked internet can ever achieve that. Silicon
Valley is built by liberals.

~~~
tabtab
China also "blocks" people. Silicon Valley recruits the best from all over the
world. China's gov't is not ready for that many "foreigners" tromping around;
it goes against their controlling senses.

Openness of info and people is a key to SV, and one of the reasons SV fears
Trump's curbs on imported experts. (The H-1B system is abused for rank-and-
file workers, though. I agree with T on that one.)

~~~
slededit
The number of people I know who had to go to China because their business is
manufacturing is astounding. None seem to have much trouble getting over
there. There are "special economic zones" setup specifically to keep the
mixing contained. Shenzhen is the most famous.

~~~
tabtab
Re: "Keep the mixing contained": Are they required to stay within a certain
boundary, or at least "register" if they leave the boundary?

~~~
slededit
You can't setup your company outside the boundary and access to services is
limited to that location. So while my understanding is you can drive where you
want - your ability to stay there for long periods of time is limited. In
addition you are required to register with the local police wherever you stay
(hotels do this for you).

~~~
tabtab
Interesting.

But whenever the gov't of a country has said, "We'll be the next X
powerhouse!" and dumps money into it, it usually fails. The market tends to be
a step or two ahead of gov't. In the late 80's Japan's gov't set out to make
the country the king of high-def TV. When they finally had market-ready
products, the world had moved on from analog to digital, making most of their
R&D & patents obsolete. I suspect there will be (another) AI slump, and
S.Valley will quickly move onto to something else. China will be left holding
a bag nobody wants. The churn & burn of "cowboy capitalism" is bit too jumpy
for their tastes.

~~~
slededit
The China model is actually pretty similar to the VC model, except with the
government as the venture capitalist. I don't know whether it will work out
for them or not, but one thing China has going for it is a higher level of
pragmatism than most countries and the political power to make things happen.

